# Team USA Beauceron - 2nd Place FRIII at Challenge!



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Tim Welch and Avatar des Ombres Valeureux, FRIII competed at the 20th Anniversary Challenge of the French Shepherds + Bouviers on Sunday, March 8th near Paris, France. Tim placed 2nd at French Ring III. This was their first French Ring III competition and they were the **stars** of the trial with Avatar's extreme power and drive. Tim has owned and trained Avatar since the pup was 8 weeks old and has done a great job with him. Avatar is also his certified Assistance Dog.

Link of Results: http://data0.eklablog.com/challengebf/perso/resultats%202009.jpg

My husband Ron filmed a lot of the competition and we'll get it up in sections on YouTube when they return from France. Avatar's page: www.pawsnclaws.us/avatar_ped.htm

I need to add that it's through effort and support of many decoys and members of his club Extreme Ring Dogs that made all this possible as well.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

That's AWSOME! Congrats to Tim and his club!


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats! super accomplishment!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent!


----------

